# Hardwater Master Angler Club..



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

hawgeye said:


> Here's the difference. I was pretty dissapointed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Damn, dude...that doesn't even remotely look like the same fish...your pic of the real fish shows 5 stripes and the mount has about 9 :what: ...I'd be pretty ticked off as well! I'm sure it's pretty hard to preserve a perch in its original state when it has a belly full of eggs like that but it looks like the guy didn't even try!...

Regardless, it's a pretty sweet looking mount but I feel your pain!

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Not that big, I think almost a 9" pumpkinseed, but it sure was fun fishing there.


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

LBDN 12-24-13
Three on the left hovered around 14"


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

caught these a few years ago, had a pretty nice crappie hole for a while!
(2 liter, not 20oz)


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

That's a real Bull Blooogill there Chrome been years since I've seen one that big around S. Genesee Co. Hard or Soft water. Need ta find me some new waters.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Chrome steel said:


> Caught this the other day 10 3/4" bluegill,
> I couldn't tell you how many masterangler perch, gills, crappie I have eaten in my lifetime.


I usually throw them all back when they get that old, they get kinda tough if you know what I mean  

Sent from my VS910 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't bother entering for master angler awards anymore. I don't want to give up the secret spot. Between my dad an myself we caught 7 gills that broke the ten inch mark in one weekend along with a few nice crappies, largest of which was just shy of 14. Regret not saving some for a mount.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah I know of a lake up north where you can catch 10" 10.5" all day long. This one I recently caught I am mounting. That extra quarter inch made this thing much more beefy then the rest I caught. I would like to get up there for a stringer mount.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Chrome steel said:


> Yeah I know of a lake up north where you can catch 10" 10.5" all day long. This one I recently caught I am mounting. That extra quarter inch made this thing much more beefy then the rest I caught. I would like to get up there for a stringer mount.


This is what I would like to do this year. Save a few big gills and pumpkin seeds for a nice stringer mount.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

hawgeye said:


> Here's the difference. I was pretty dissapointed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I would have been pissed

Sent from my SPH-M830 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

WOW:yikes: What a nice redear that will be tough to beat that one. So if I'm reading you right you have a consistent honey hole with plenty bulls roaming around? NICE!!!


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

Chrome steel said:


> WOW:yikes: What a nice redear that will be tough to beat that one. So if I'm reading you right you have a consistent honey hole with plenty bulls roaming around? NICE!!!


They're there , not easy to catch and need good safe ice.... Don't like to eat em that big, but I'd like to put my name in the books


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck gonna be hard to beat that PIG wtg that is sweeettt!!!

Sent from my SPH-M830 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Garrettsdad said:


> They're there , not easy to catch and need good safe ice.... Don't like to eat em that big, but I'd like to put my name in the books
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What are some recommended tactics for going after big bulls?


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

MontcalmCounty said:


> What are some recommended tactics for going after big bulls?


That one was on a jig and wiggler, was told by some pro ice anglers that horizontal presentations work the best. Those big redears are tough to get to bite, but when they do, hold on!


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Bunch of awesome fish guys!!

I have never submitted any of my fish for the award..

Maybe I will this year, I guess you don't need to weigh it if you release it..


<*)))>{


----------

